# Medicare, a physical exam, and an ECG?



## KristieStokesCPC (Mar 26, 2008)

Our PA did the following: 
I had one of these Medicare (turning age 65), preventive physical exams today for Ms XX. It did not occur to me at the time to order an ECG but I remember in the past that medicare would not pay unless and ECG was ordered.  Is that still the case?  If so, we need to get that ordered and send her for it right away.  Please advise.   


HELP Please?

Thanks 
Kristie Stokes, CPC-A


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes - for the IPPE an EKG MUST be done or the IPPE will not be covered.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Mar 26, 2008)

Do we have to do the ECK here or can we send a referral for it to be done somewhere else?

Thanks 
Kristie Stokes, CPC-A


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> Yes - for the IPPE an EKG MUST be done or the IPPE will not be covered.



We have not had that problem with our Medicare carrier.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Mar 27, 2008)

That was suppose to say ECG or EKG..sorry


----------

